# Picked up this Schwinn New World today what year is it?



## rideahiggins (Aug 3, 2011)

Bought this today its an Arnold Schwinn New World, has the AS&Co chainring and cottered crank, locking fork, tube mounted shifter, Schwinn Superior rims, World Messinger seat, clamp on kick stand, forward facing dropouts and Schwinn top hat decal. The serial number under the crank is D8767. Any idea what year this is?


----------



## pakman2 (Aug 4, 2011)

The New World is most likely a pre-war model but a fire destroyed the aaaschwinn pre 1948 serial numbers. The rear hub if it is a Sturmey Archer hub often had a date stamped on it and this could further help to date this bicycle. But with the clamp on kickstand, where the chain guard clamps on, the fenders that attach to the axles and not having any eyelets on the dropouts and probably an integrated seat post clamp all go along with this being a pre war version.


----------



## kmrcdd (Aug 4, 2011)

That is an awesome find....!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently picked one up that's real similar to this one. It has a two speed ND rear hub, one piece crank, and Schwinn clover chainring but otherwise real similar. It's hard to pin down an exact year on these but I'm pretty sure the New World line began in '38. So there's only a few years before the war that it could be. Definitely check the SA hub which may make it real easy assuming the Superiors haven't been changed out during the life of the bike.

Mine has the same rims and once I got it all rolling and regreased, it's the smoothest bike I have and the one I do the most riding on  enjoy! Let me know what you find out. The pinstriping on yours has held up incredibly! And I've never seen a locking for on an old lightweight like that. Great find for sure.


----------



## Miq (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi @rideahiggins.  Digging this thread up from the past  .  We've been keep a log of the serial numbers on New Worlds here.  I think its a 1940.  Super nice condition!  Did you ever get the date code from the SA hub?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 27, 2021)

Great find, beautiful shape and all original!! Congrats!

But, now that we're in 2021...what does it look like now if you still have it?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2021)

Miq said:


> Hi @rideahiggins.  Digging this thread up from the past  . We've been keep a log of the serial numbers on New Worlds here.  I think its a 1940.  Super nice condition!  Did you ever get the date code from the SA hub?




I spent hours searching this site when you started the NW thread! How could this one not have shown up!     Super cool example too.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 28, 2021)

I sold this at one of the Memory Lane swap meets shortly after this OG post.


----------



## Miq (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for all the good pics!


----------

